# eye skewers- food picks



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

another idea from Daddy's Little Corpse's eyeballs,ty

Also used gum ball for eye..hot glue for tendons and glass paint for color on tendons. ( the red blotches of blood were already on the gumballs )
Will use these for meatballs this yr.








,


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Too cool!


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

Those look good..If I had a beer or two and saw them on the food tray, I might try to eat one:zombie:


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Ewwww... those are too cool!


----------



## Samhain (May 28, 2007)

Eeeeww
I love 'em!
xx


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

very nice. u and ur hot glue...lol.
I too may want to try and eat one.


----------



## Richie (Jan 4, 2007)

Oh that's great. But I suspect some may not eat much that night.


----------



## octoberist (Apr 3, 2007)

Richie said:


> Oh that's great. But I suspect some may not eat much that night.


Yeah, I know all about that. For dinner one year I made individual meatloafs shaped like rats (each sitting on a spat of bloody ketchup) and though they tasted great (I swear) they looked so gross that nobody ate them.

(Those eye skewers do look great though.)


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

AWESOME!!!!!!!!! im soooo copying!


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

octoberist said:


> Yeah, I know all about that. For dinner one year I made individual meatloafs shaped like rats (each sitting on a spat of bloody ketchup) and though they tasted great (I swear) they looked so gross that nobody ate them.
> 
> (Those eye skewers do look great though.)


I hear ya too... I usually spend days making, preparing.. months finding recipies to have at the party. I get stressed out about the food and then nobody eats it unless I force them too... and I do force them too... So...

This year, I decided I just may order in. I will have a few things... like these eyeballs and my rice krispie brains and perhaps sweedish meatballs in a slowcooker for the picks to be used for but thats it... the rest will be chips and dip (or broken bones and mould) and then for the midnight snack.. cuz drinkers are always hungry at midnight, Im ORDERING PIZZA!!!! oh ya! Easy breazy, I dont ahve to stay sober until the midnight snack is served (last year I almost burned the house down LOL)

Hmmm maybe I will get me one of those head pizzas and sneak it in ... hmmm..

anyway, I hear ya about peeps not wanting to eat the party food even if its good.

I love these freekin eyeballs!!! WOW!


----------



## kirkwood (Sep 7, 2007)

We get these eyeballs every year but just put them in a bowl. I love this idea! But I wonder if there is a way to make them edible. I was thinking about using those twizzler pull-n-peels for tendons. But how would I stick them? Is there an edible glue anyone knows about? Maybe just a little icing or something? Hmmmmm....


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

As an edidle glue you can go to your local craft supply place that sells cake decorating supplies and get meringue powder. You mix it with water and confectioners sugar and it dries hard as glue but you can eat it.


----------



## kirkwood (Sep 7, 2007)

sweet! i'll definitely give that a go. thanks trishaanne (that's a tuff one to spell).


----------



## Daddy's Little Corpse (Sep 7, 2006)

Wow, these look way better than mine. Glass paint= nice touch.


----------

